# Anyone have experience with Noopept?



## cybrsage (May 22, 2015)

Noopept, it is supposed to increase memory recall, attention span, and overall cognitive enhancement.  I am about to start taking this peptide, just interested if anyone else has already run a course of it.


----------



## cybrsage (May 23, 2015)

Well, maybe not!  LOL

I will update this thread with my personal experiences as I gain them - peptide should arrive in a few days.


----------



## chrisr116 (May 23, 2015)

Yeah, I ordered a bag of it for my wife, who is a college student.  She likes it for when she studies, says it helps her concentrate.  I think we got it from Powder City.  Admin, if there is a competing sponsor for it here, feel free to delete that part.  I just don't recall seeing anyone here selling it.  

Also, she has noticed no sides from it.  I have used it also, and it seems to do the same for me.  I just dump it under my tongue and wash it down.  It is bitter as hell.  Hope this helps.


----------



## cybrsage (May 25, 2015)

Thanks!  I will be getting mine soon.  I will post a review of it.  PSL does not carry it, just so every knows so they do not go searching PSL for it.


----------



## cybrsage (Jul 13, 2015)

I ran two bottles of Noopept from Peptides Warehouse.  I started at 20mg/day (1ml) for two weeks, then upped it to 40mg/day(2ml) until I ran out.  Recommended dosage is 10-30mg/day.  I did not notice any increase in cognitive ability or concentration.

There are many reasons for this.  First could be bunk or under dosed gear.  They show an HPLC Diagram and Spectrum Analysis on their website - so I am pretty sure it is the correct substance and the correct dosage.

Second is simply that I needed a higher dose than 40mg a day.  Could 80mg a day possibly given me good results?  I do not know, but 40mg a day did nothing for me.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jul 13, 2015)

cybrsage said:


> I ran two bottles of Noopept from Peptides Warehouse.  I started at 20mg/day (1ml) for two weeks, then upped it to 40mg/day(2ml) until I ran out.  Recommended dosage is 10-30mg/day.  I did not notice any increase in cognitive ability or concentration.
> 
> There are many reasons for this.  First could be bunk or under dosed gear.  They show an HPLC Diagram and Spectrum Analysis on their website - so I am pretty sure it is the correct substance and the correct dosage.
> 
> Second is simply that I needed a higher dose than 40mg a day.  Could 80mg a day possibly given me good results?  I do not know, but 40mg a day did nothing for me.



I would up it.  If that doesn't work, maybe it doesn't work on you.  I also think if you use that type of chem daily, you will build up a tolerance for it..similar to clen or t3.

BTW, I ordered some phenibut from Powder City when I got the noopept for the wife.  That stuff works great for me to help me sleep and rest properly.  But, I only take 1 gram of the powder once or twice a week, when I need to rest.  I have a microscale and weigh my doses to ensure accuracy.  I work 3rd shift and sleeping during the day can be challenging at times.


----------



## samson3535 (Jul 13, 2015)

I have taken it before I had to dose it at about 80mg a day to notice any kind of cognitive functions increase. I have also run huge mega doses of piricatam and other nootropics that slip my mind now. I personally found that cost to effect the piricatam was a better nootropics I did have to take a lot though to gain the clarity and focus that everyone raves about. 

The effect do lessen over time with all nootropics and I always had a bad reaction after about a month of use. I would be super clear all day till about 7pm and then get really grumpy with people easily around me and I have never been that sort even on huge doses of tren so I found it odd and stopped taking it.


----------



## pdelta (Jul 13, 2015)

I've been experimenting with Noopept.  I also have to take higher doses.  Usually around 60 mg.  I think some of the stuff we buy is underdosed.


----------

